# Male or Female???



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm thinking female? If not, then the female is still in the tank. After all this time, I can't tell my male from the female. This one is always at the top of the viv, sometimes near eggs and the other is always hiding. I cleaned out my tank and found only 1 tad in the 4 broms. I have another female in a separate tank that I might try and setup with the male. Both females are proven (2+years old) but nothing was happening with all 3 in the same 30 tall. I have a few froglets from female #1, so maybe it's time for #2 to sub in for awhile.

Mike


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks very female to me. She looks so plump it almost looks like the picture is compressed funny. That was actually my first thought but the leaves look ok.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually, the picture does look compressed a bit, but she's actually a little longer and still plump. She has more of a triangular shape opposed to a pear. 

Do any of you rotate your lone females to make sure they get a little "Mclovin" every now and then?


----------

